# Full Moon, Good or Bad?



## gzollinger (Oct 1, 2007)

I am wondering what the effects of a full moon are on surf fishing? Does a full moon help the night fishing but hurt the day fishing, or is there a lot more to it then that?


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I would think the full moon helps night fishing and hurts day fishing, as the fish can see better at night and hence don't feed as actively in the day since they ate all night the prior evening. Just my 2 cents...Mike

I think the critical factor when fishing day or night is tidal flow.


----------

